# Bakewell Agricultural Show



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone going to Bakewell? I have entered my 6 month old Chow-its her first KC Show and I am starting to get a little nervous!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Katie you will be fine :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: just go and enjoy yourself and am sure cleo wont let you down


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you! I hope she behaves herself and we get some nice weather


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

No, we're not going this year - but Bakewell show is a fantastic show to pick for your first one, cos your entry tickets for the dog show get you into the rest of the agricultural show and that is absolutely huge! Don't be nervous hun, you'll be fine - just enjoy! :thumbup:

Oooh - just thought on - give yourself plenty of time to get there, because traffic is always horrendous, especially if your route actually takes you through Bakewell itself.

(a little tip - if you feel nervous on the day suck a mint just before you go into the ring - rumour has it that it stops your dog picking up on your nervousness. Don't know if it's true or not but both my nieces used to swear by it when they first started handling and showing!  )


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh thanks for that Spellweaver, I will stock up on mint imperials! 

Im thinking of setting off at about 7.30 from Blackburn-have checked out online and mapquests says it should take about an hour and 37 mins to get there from here so that should leave enough time for traffic and getting lost! Chows are second in their ring behind the Bulldogs but Im not sure how many have entered.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in the craft marquee, so swing by and say hello if you feel like it


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh I will try to-You will see me being walked by a black Chow!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Oh thanks for that Spellweaver, I will stock up on mint imperials!
> 
> Im thinking of setting off at about 7.30 from Blackburn-have checked out online and mapquests says it should take about an hour and 37 mins to get there from here so that should leave enough time for traffic and getting lost! Chows are second in their ring behind the Bulldogs but Im not sure how many have entered.


So you should be arriving around 9-ish - if I were you hun I'd get there a little earlier because at that time you'll be queueing for about half an hour to get into the show - and it'll also take you about half an hour just to get through Bakewell itself. The agricultural show is massive and attracts hundreds of people. They park in a different area than the dog show (in fact there are several park and ride areas when the car parks at the showground are full) but there is still a huge amount of congestion.


----------



## waggytailsstore (Mar 22, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone going to Bakewell? I have entered my 6 month old Chow-its her first KC Show and I am starting to get a little nervous!


Hi There

Yes we're taking our tradestand to Bakewell. We'll be near the dog show so pop in and say Hi!


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

I have entered both days but now my van has died so who knows  LOL


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm now thinking of setting off at about 5am , would hate to miss her class. 

I rang the show today and they told me that there are nine Bulldogs entered and the Chows are on straight after them so will need to be there for when the judging starts at 10am.

JulieNoob what type of dog have you entered?


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Should be there today with my Lab and tomorrow with my Malamute ... Did have friend offer a lift today but we changed our minds when we woke up to a monsoon ... Will see tomorrow lol


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, 

Did everyone entered at Bakewell have a good day? After worrying about arriving on time we actually got there just after 9, traffic was really light the whole way which was good!

My puppy got a first in her class and Best Puppy in breed, how did anyone else get on?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did everyone entered at Bakewell have a good day? After worrying about arriving on time we actually got there just after 9, traffic was really light the whole way which was good!
> 
> My puppy got a first in her class and Best Puppy in breed, how did anyone else get on?


well done Katie and Cleo knew you could do it


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you- Got to keep her clean for Garstang now...and work out the crate!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't see anyone come in the craft tent, but there were two, and it was quite a big event! Lots of commission work so I'm a happy bunny


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ChowChowmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did everyone entered at Bakewell have a good day? After worrying about arriving on time we actually got there just after 9, traffic was really light the whole way which was good!
> 
> My puppy got a first in her class and Best Puppy in breed, how did anyone else get on?


Wow! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you! I was really pleased!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well done


----------

